# Skeeter Pee smells bad



## Shayne Edwards (Apr 27, 2018)

Can anyone describe what Skeeter Pee is supposed to smell like? Mine smelt citrusy and bright up until day 7 of ferment and then a plastic type of smell started to build in the profile. Is this normal?


----------



## Arne (Apr 28, 2018)

What are you fermenting in? Only thing I can think of is you might be leaching some of the plastic out of the fermenter. Thinking maybe when the must started turning to alcohol it started leaching the plastic out of the primary container if it was plastic. If I had that happen think I would pour the liquid back and forth between two containers a few times and then let it continue on fermenting in a different primary container. Make sure the containers are somewhat bigger than the skeeter pee as it will probably foam and can foam a lot. Keeping it in the containers makes everybody happy. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Apr 28, 2018)

Primary is plastic, purchased them from home brew store for doing wine making, wondered whether they were really for making beer though. I did a high alcohol ginger wine at same time in the same type of container and didn't get the same smell come of off it. After reading more threads here I'm starting to wonder if I didn't use the right yeast or if it was the fact that I didn't use yeast energiser (can't seem to buy it in Australia) or did I add yeast nutrient too late? Has anyone tried to make skeeter pee without energiser?


----------

